# prepaid / postpaid = με προπληρωμή / με χρέωση > προείσπραξη / αναδρομική είσπραξη



## Pink Panther (Apr 7, 2008)

Καλησπέρα,

εδώ και λίγη ώρα έχω κολλήσει με τις δύο αυτές λέξεις. 

Οι προτάσεις που έχω είναι: 

1) Toll Collect Contract Postpaid
2) Toll Collect Contract Prepaid 

στο answers.com λέει ότι είναι συνώνυμα. 

Για να σας πω την αλήθεια εγώ το "prepaid" το είχα βάλει "προπληρωμένο". Και ψάχνοντας μία μονολεκτική απόδοση του "postpaid" κατέληξα να μπερδευτώ ακόμη περισσότερο.

Επίσης το "toll" το έχω βάλει διόδια. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάποιο άλλο τέλος. 

Έχετε καμία ιδέα πώς μπορώ να τα διαχωρίσω (αν είναι όντως δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα!).

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2008)

Μπορείς να μας πεις σε τι αναφέρεται το κείμενο;

Eδώ βλέπω ότι πρόκειται για διόδια που είτε είναι προπληρωμένα ή πληρώνονται εκ των υστέρων με χρέωση λογαριασμού του πελάτη.

Customer accounts may be *postpaid*, where toll transactions are periodically billed to the customer, or *prepaid*, where the customer funds a balance in the account which is then depleted as toll transactions occur. The prepaid system is more common, as the small amounts of most tolls makes pursuit of uncollected debts uneconomic. Most postpaid accounts deal with this issue by requiring a security deposit, effectively rendering the account a prepaid one.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Το postpaid σημαίνει (συνήθως): with the postage paid in advance.

Εδώ είναι απλώς το αντίθετο του prepaid. Καμία σχέση με ταχυδρομικά τέλη.

(Έπεται συνέχεια.)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2008)

Άρα θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε:

1) Συμβόλαιο είσπραξης διοδίων με χρέωση λογαριασμού
2) Συμβόλαιο είσπραξης διοδίων με προπληρωμή


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 7, 2008)

Δυστυχώς, πρόκειται για λογισμικό και δεν έχω συμφραζόμενα. 

Και εγώ "εκ των υστέρων" έλεγα να το βάλω απλά έλεγα μήπως υπάρχει μία μονολεκτική απόδοση. Και ψάξε, ψάξε με μία φίλη νομίζω ότι μπερδευτήκαμε περισσότερο. 

Ευχαριστώ. 

(Μπορώ εγώ να συμπληρώσω τον τίτλο; )


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2008)

Δες την απάντησή μου πιο πάνω. Τι λες, ταιριάζει;


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 7, 2008)

Την πρόταση με το prepaid την είχα βάλει: Σύμβαση για είσπραξη προπληρωμένων διοδίων. Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό. Το postpaid θα το βάλω μάλλον με "χρέωση λογ/σμού". Θα αλλάξω και την άλλη για να έχουν την ίδια δομή. 

Ταιριάζει απόλυτα νομίζω η απόδοσή σου. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2008)

nickel said:


> Το postpaid σημαίνει (συνήθως): with the postage paid in advance.
> 
> Εδώ είναι απλώς το αντίθετο του prepaid. Καμία σχέση με ταχυδρομικά τέλη.
> 
> (Έπεται συνέχεια.)



Πολύ σωστά, άλλο το post "ταχυδρομείο" και άλλο το "post "μετά, εκ των υστέρων".


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Πάντως, προσοχή στο Toll Collect, γιατί είναι και κοτζάμ εταιρεία.

Για τα άλλα, παίξε με _προπληρωμή_ και _χρέωση_, όπως είπε η Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2008)

Αν είναι όνομα εταιρείας, προφανώς πρέπει να μείνει αμετάφραστο. Αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε να ήταν με κεφαλαία στο αρχικό κείμενο;

Edit: Λάθος μου, είναι όλα με κεφαλαία.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 7, 2008)

Βασικά, με κεφαλαία είναι όλα τα αρχικά των λέξεων. Βέβαια, εδώ δεν νομίζω ότι το "Toll Collect" είναι όνομα εταιρείας. Το λέω αυτό μόνο και μόνο επειδή πιο πάνω στην οθόνη μου έχει "toll collection". Αλλά πάλι...


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Η Toll Collect ισχύει μόνο για τη Γερμανία.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toll_Collect
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toll_road


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 7, 2008)

Αυτό τώρα το είπες για καλό; Το λέω αυτό λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν ότι το λογισμικό προέρχεται από γερμανική εταιρεία. Ουφ, αγχώθηκα πάλι.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 7, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> 1) Συμβόλαιο είσπραξης διοδίων με χρέωση λογαριασμού
> 2) Συμβόλαιο είσπραξης διοδίων με προπληρωμή


1) Συμβόλαιο αναδρομικής είσπραξης διοδίων
2) Συμβόλαιο προείσπραξης διοδίων

(για γενική χρήση, όχι για την Toll Collect)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 26, 2013)

Καλημέρα! Αναβίωση νήματος :)
Το κείμενό μου μιλάει για υπηρεσίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας, με διάκριση μεταξύ prepaid και postpaid, όπου prepaid είναι ο προπληρωμένος χρόνος ομιλίας, και άρα η καρτοκινητή τηλεφωνία, και postpaid είναι η (εκ των υστέρων) χρέωση του λογαριασμού βάσει του χρόνου ομιλίας που έχει καταναλωθεί.

Στο κείμενό μου έχω συνάψεις όπως:

_prepaid mobile telephony market
prepaid and postpaid services_

Στην αρχή σκέφτηκα να παίξω με το ζεύγος "προπληρωμένος/η" - "συνδρομητικός/ή"
ώστε να μπορώ να αποδώσω συνάψεις ως εξής:
(υπηρεσίες/αγορά) προπληρωμένη(ς) κινητή(ς) τηλεφωνία(ς) - συνδρομητική(ς) κινητή(ς) τηλεφωνία(ς)

Μετά όμως είδα ότι η σύναψη "συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής" δίνει και παίρνει. Το ίδιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει -σε μικρότερο βαθμό- και με το "συμβολαίου", καθώς υπάρχουν προϊόντα όπως το καρτοσυμβόλαιο.

Τελικά καταλήγουμε και εδώ στο ζεύγος "προπληρωμένου χρόνου"-"με χρέωση";
Τι λύση θα δίνατε εσείς;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 26, 2013)

Επιστρέφω και πάλι, για να πω ότι η ΕΕΤΤ μιλάει για "υπηρεσίες προπληρωμένου χρόνου" και "υπηρεσίες με συμβόλαιο". Οπότε, ακολουθώ κι εγώ. :)


----------

